# Im sorry there is no cure for STUPID



## BigGuy (10/6/15)

Open letter to those that are still treating people who vape the same as smokers.


Well i need to give you some facts.


Firstly its vaping not vapour smoker. definition of vapour " a substance diffused or suspended in the air, especially one normally liquid or solid." and the definition of smoker " a person who smokes tobacco regularly.":


Spot the difference. If not let me try and help you.


*Vaping components:*



Propylene glycol FDA approved substance and is classified as non toxic to humans.

Vegetable glycerin FDA approved substance and is classified as non toxic to humans

Food flavoring FDA approved substance and is classified as non toxic to humans *( i have edited this part of the article as to not mislead you into the fact that vaping is safe or non harmful but i am of the opinion that it is a lot safer than smoking) Please note however that some components in food flavoring do also appear in cigarettes in much lower doses and that food flavoring has been tested for consumption not long term inhalation, (thanks @huffnpuff for correcting me.) there are still harmful chemicals in some flavors out there like Acetoin and Diacetyl which you try and stay clear off, and you should ask your suppliers if these juices you are buying contain any of these. Although my opinion is that manufactures of flavoring are coming up with flavors that don't contain these harmful chemicals. *

Sterile water Well if water is toxic we are all screwed

Nicotine Although addictive and highly toxic in its raw 100% format, but then so is sugar and caffeine and alcohol which are highly addictive


*Cigarette components*


There are more than 4,000 ingredients in a cigarette other than tobacco. Common additives include yeast, wine, caffeine, beeswax and chocolate including 43 known cancer-causing (carcinogenic) compounds and 400 other toxins



Fungicides and pesticides -- Cause many types of cancers and birth defects

Cadmium -- Linked to lung and prostate cancer

Benzene -- Linked to leukemia.

Formaldehyde -- Linked to lung cancer

Nickel -- Causes increased susceptibility to lung infections.

Ammonia: Household cleaner
Angelica root extract: Known to cause cancer in animals
Arsenic: Used in rat poisons
Benzene: Used in making dyes, synthetic rubber
Butane: Gas; used in lighter fluid
Carbon monoxide: Poisonous gas
Cadmium: Used in batteries
Cyanide: Deadly poison
DDT: A banned insecticide
Ethyl Furoate: Causes liver damage in animals
Lead: Poisonous in high doses
Formaldehiyde: Used to preserve dead specimens
Methoprene: Insecticide
Megastigmatrienone: Chemical naturally found in grapefruit juice
Maltitol: Sweetener for diabetics
Napthalene: Ingredient in mothballs
Methyl isocyanate: Its accidental release killed 2000 people in Bhopal, India in 1984
Polonium: Cancer-causing radioactive element


Here are the others.


• Acetanisole
• Acetic Acid
• Acetoin
• Acetophenone
• 6-Acetoxydihydrotheaspirane
• 2-Acetyl-3- Ethylpyrazine
• 2-Acetyl-5-Methylfuran
• Acetylpyrazine
• 2-Acetylpyridine
• 3-Acetylpyridine
• 2-Acetylthiazole
• Aconitic Acid
• dl-Alanine
• Alfalfa Extract
• Allspice Extract,Oleoresin, and Oil
• Allyl Hexanoate
• Allyl Ionone
• Almond Bitter Oil
• Ambergris Tincture
• Ammonia
• Ammonium Bicarbonate
• Ammonium Hydroxide
• Ammonium Phosphate Dibasic
• Ammonium Sulfide
• Amyl Alcohol
• Amyl Butyrate
• Amyl Formate
• Amyl Octanoate
• alpha-Amylcinnamaldehyde
• Amyris Oil
• trans-Anethole
• Angelica Root Extract, Oil and Seed Oil
• Anise
• Anise Star, Extract and Oils
• Anisyl Acetate
• Anisyl Alcohol
• Anisyl Formate
• Anisyl Phenylacetate
• Apple Juice Concentrate, Extract, and Skins
• Apricot Extract and Juice Concentrate
• 1-Arginine
• Asafetida Fluid Extract And Oil
• Ascorbic Acid
• 1-Asparagine Monohydrate
• 1-Aspartic Acid
• Balsam Peru and Oil
• Basil Oil
• Bay Leaf, Oil and Sweet Oil
• Beeswax White
• Beet Juice Concentrate
• Benzaldehyde
• Benzaldehyde Glyceryl Acetal
• Benzoic Acid, Benzoin
• Benzoin Resin
• Benzophenone
• Benzyl Alcohol
• Benzyl Benzoate
• Benzyl Butyrate
• Benzyl Cinnamate
• Benzyl Propionate
• Benzyl Salicylate
• Bergamot Oil
• Bisabolene
• Black Currant Buds Absolute
• Borneol
• Bornyl Acetate
• Buchu Leaf Oil
• 1,3-Butanediol
• 2,3-Butanedione
• 1-Butanol
• 2-Butanone
• 4(2-Butenylidene)-3,5,5-Trimethyl-2-Cyclohexen-1-One
• Butter, Butter Esters, and Butter Oil
• Butyl Acetate
• Butyl Butyrate
• Butyl Butyryl Lactate
• Butyl Isovalerate
• Butyl Phenylacetate
• Butyl Undecylenate
• 3-Butylidenephthalide
• Butyric Acid]
• Cadinene
• Caffeine
• Calcium Carbonate
• Camphene
• Cananga Oil
• Capsicum Oleoresin
• Caramel Color
• Caraway Oil
• Carbon Dioxide
• Cardamom Oleoresin, Extract, Seed Oil, and Powder
• Carob Bean and Extract
• beta-Carotene
• Carrot Oil
• Carvacrol
• 4-Carvomenthenol
• 1-Carvone
• beta-Caryophyllene
• beta-Caryophyllene Oxide
• Cascarilla Oil and Bark Extract
• Cassia Bark Oil
• Cassie Absolute and Oil
• Castoreum Extract, Tincture and Absolute
• Cedar Leaf Oil
• Cedarwood Oil Terpenes and Virginiana
• Cedrol
• Celery Seed Extract, Solid, Oil, And Oleoresin
• Cellulose Fiber
• Chamomile Flower Oil And Extract
• Chicory Extract
• Chocolate
• Cinnamaldehyde
• Cinnamic Acid
• Cinnamon Leaf Oil, Bark Oil, and Extract
• Cinnamyl Acetate
• Cinnamyl Alcohol
• Cinnamyl Cinnamate
• Cinnamyl Isovalerate
• Cinnamyl Propionate
• Citral
• Citric Acid
• Citronella Oil
• dl-Citronellol
• Citronellyl Butyrate
• itronellyl Isobutyrate
• Civet Absolute
• Clary Oil
• Clover Tops, Red Solid Extract
• Cocoa
• Cocoa Shells, Extract, Distillate And Powder
• Coconut Oil
• Coffee
• Cognac White and Green Oil
• Copaiba Oil
• Coriander Extract and Oil
• Corn Oil
• Corn Silk
• Costus Root Oil
• Cubeb Oil
• Cuminaldehyde
• para-Cymene
• 1-Cysteine Dandelion Root Solid Extract
• Davana Oil
• 2-trans, 4-trans-Decadienal
• delta-Decalactone
• gamma-Decalactone
• Decanal
• Decanoic Acid
• 1-Decanol
• 2-Decenal
• Dehydromenthofurolactone
• Diethyl Malonate
• Diethyl Sebacate
• 2,3-Diethylpyrazine
• Dihydro Anethole
• 5,7-Dihydro-2-Methylthieno(3,4-D) Pyrimidine
• Dill Seed Oil and Extract
• meta-Dimethoxybenzene
• para-Dimethoxybenzene
• 2,6-Dimethoxyphenol
• Dimethyl Succinate
• 3,4-Dimethyl-1,2 Cyclopentanedione
• 3,5- Dimethyl-1,2-Cyclopentanedione
• 3,7-Dimethyl-1,3,6-Octatriene
• 4,5-Dimethyl-3-Hydroxy-2,5-
Dihydrofuran-2-One
• 6,10-Dimethyl-5,9-Undecadien-
2-One
• 3,7-Dimethyl-6-Octenoic Acid
• 2,4 Dimethylacetophenone
• alpha,para-Dimethylbenzyl Alcohol
• alpha,alpha-Dimethylphenethyl Acetate
• alpha,alpha Dimethylphenethyl Butyrate
• 2,3-Dimethylpyrazine
• 2,5-Dimethylpyrazine
• 2,6-Dimethylpyrazine
• Dimethyltetrahydrobenzofuranone
• delta-Dodecalactone
• gamma-Dodecalactone
• para-Ethoxybenzaldehyde
• Ethyl 10-Undecenoate
• Ethyl 2-Methylbutyrate
• Ethyl Acetate
• Ethyl Acetoacetate
• Ethyl Alcohol
• Ethyl Benzoate
• Ethyl Butyrate
• Ethyl Cinnamate
• Ethyl Decanoate
• Ethyl Fenchol
• Ethyl Furoate
• Ethyl Heptanoate
• Ethyl Hexanoate
• Ethyl Isovalerate
• Ethyl Lactate
• Ethyl Laurate
• Ethyl Levulinate
• Ethyl Maltol
• Ethyl Methyl Phenylglycidate
• Ethyl Myristate
• Ethyl Nonanoate
• Ethyl Octadecanoate
• Ethyl Octanoate

• Ethyl Oleate
• Ethyl Palmitate
• Ethyl Phenylacetate
• Ethyl Propionate
• Ethyl Salicylate
• Ethyl trans-2-Butenoate
• Ethyl Valerate
• Ethyl Vanillin
• 2-Ethyl (or Methyl)-(3,5 and 6)-Methoxypyrazine
• 2-Ethyl-1-Hexanol, 3-Ethyl -2 -
Hydroxy-2-Cyclopenten-1-One
• 2-Ethyl-3, (5 or 6)-Dimethylpyrazine
• 5-Ethyl-3-Hydroxy-4-Methyl-2 (5H)-Furanone
• 2-Ethyl-3-Methylpyrazine
• 4-Ethylbenzaldehyde
• 4-Ethylguaiacol
• para-Ethylphenol
• 3-Ethylpyridine
• Eucalyptol
• Farnesol
• D-Fenchone
• Fennel Sweet Oil
• Fenugreek, Extract, Resin, and Absolute
• Fig Juice Concentrate
• Food Starch Modified
• Furfuryl Mercaptan
• 4-(2-Furyl)-3-Buten-2-One
• Galbanum Oil
• Genet Absolute
• Gentian Root Extract
• Geraniol
• Geranium Rose Oil
• Geranyl Acetate
• Geranyl Butyrate
• Geranyl Formate
• Geranyl Isovalerate
• Geranyl Phenylacetate
• Ginger Oil and Oleoresin
• 1-Glutamic Acid
• 1-Glutamine
• Glycerol
• Glycyrrhizin Ammoniated
• Grape Juice Concentrate
• Guaiac Wood Oil
• Guaiacol
• Guar Gum
• 2,4-Heptadienal
• gamma-Heptalactone
• Heptanoic Acid
• 2-Heptanone
• 3-Hepten-2-One
• 2-Hepten-4-One
• 4-Heptenal
• trans -2-Heptenal
• Heptyl Acetate
• omega-6-Hexadecenlactone
• gamma-Hexalactone
• Hexanal
• Hexanoic Acid
• 2-Hexen-1-Ol
• 3-Hexen-1-Ol
• cis-3-Hexen-1-Yl Acetate
• 2-Hexenal
• 3-Hexenoic Acid
• trans-2-Hexenoic Acid
• cis-3-Hexenyl Formate
• Hexyl 2-Methylbutyrate
• Hexyl Acetate
• Hexyl Alcohol
• Hexyl Phenylacetate
• 1-Histidine
• Honey
• Hops Oil
• Hydrolyzed Milk Solids
• Hydrolyzed Plant Proteins
• 5-Hydroxy-2,4-Decadienoic Acid delta-Lactone
• 4-Hydroxy-2,5-Dimethyl-3(2H)-Furanone
• 2-Hydroxy-3,5,5-Trimethyl-2-Cyclohexen-1-One
• 4-Hydroxy -3-Pentenoic Acid Lactone
• 2-Hydroxy-4-Methylbenzaldehyde
• 4-Hydroxybutanoic Acid Lactone
• Hydroxycitronellal
• 6-Hydroxydihydrotheaspirane
• 4-(para-Hydroxyphenyl)-2-Butanone
• Hyssop Oil
• Immortelle Absolute and Extract
• alpha-Ionone
• beta-Ionone
• alpha-Irone
• Isoamyl Acetate
• Isoamyl Benzoate
• Isoamyl Butyrate
• Isoamyl Cinnamate
• Isoamyl Formate, IsoamylHexanoate
• Isoamyl Isovalerate
• Isoamyl Octanoate
• Isoamyl Phenylacetate
• Isobornyl Acetate
• Isobutyl Acetate
• Isobutyl Alcohol
• Isobutyl Cinnamate
• Isobutyl Phenylacetate
• Isobutyl Salicylate
• 2-Isobutyl-3-Methoxypyrazine
• alpha-Isobutylphenethyl Alcohol
• Isobutyraldehyde
• Isobutyric Acid
• d,l-Isoleucine
• alpha-Isomethylionone
• 2-Isopropylphenol
• Isovaleric Acid
• Jasmine Absolute, Concrete and Oil
• Kola Nut Extract
• Labdanum Absolute and Oleoresin
• Lactic Acid
• Lauric Acid
• Lauric Aldehyde
• Lavandin Oil
• Lavender Oil
• Lemon Oil and Extract
• Lemongrass Oil
• 1-Leucine
• Levulinic Acid
• Licorice Root, Fluid, Extract
and Powder
• Lime Oil
• Linalool
• Linalool Oxide
• Linalyl Acetate
• Linden Flowers
• Lovage Oil And Extract
• 1-Lysine]
• Mace Powder, Extract and Oil
• Magnesium Carbonate
• Malic Acid
• Malt and Malt Extract
• Maltodextrin
• Maltol
• Maltyl Isobutyrate
• Mandarin Oil
• Maple Syrup and Concentrate
• Mate Leaf, Absolute and Oil
• para-Mentha-8-Thiol-3-One
• Menthol
• Menthone
• Menthyl Acetate
• dl-Methionine
• Methoprene
• 2-Methoxy-4-Methylphenol
• 2-Methoxy-4-Vinylphenol
• para-Methoxybenzaldehyde
• 1-(para-Methoxyphenyl)-1-Penten-3-One
• 4-(para-Methoxyphenyl)-2-Butanone
• 1-(para-Methoxyphenyl)-2-Propanone
• Methoxypyrazine
• Methyl 2-Furoate
• Methyl 2-Octynoate
• Methyl 2-Pyrrolyl Ketone
• Methyl Anisate
• Methyl Anthranilate
• Methyl Benzoate
• Methyl Cinnamate
• Methyl Dihydrojasmonate
• Methyl Ester of Rosin, Partially Hydrogenated
• Methyl Isovalerate
• Methyl Linoleate (48%)
• Methyl Linolenate (52%) Mixture
• Methyl Naphthyl Ketone
• Methyl Nicotinate
• Methyl Phenylacetate
• Methyl Salicylate
• Methyl Sulfide
• 3-Methyl-1-Cyclopentadecanone
• 4-Methyl-1-Phenyl-2-Pentanone
• 5-Methyl-2-Phenyl-2-Hexenal
• 5-Methyl-2-Thiophene-carboxaldehyde
• 6-Methyl-3,-5-Heptadien-2-One
• 2-Methyl-3-(para-Isopropylphenyl) Propionaldehyde
• 5-Methyl-3-Hexen-2-One
• 1-Methyl-3Methoxy-4-Isopropylbenzene
• 4-Methyl-3-Pentene-2-One
• 2-Methyl-4-Phenylbutyraldehyde
• 6-Methyl-5-Hepten-2-One
• 4-Methyl-5-Thiazoleethanol
• 4-Methyl-5-Vinylthiazole
• Methyl-alpha-Ionone
• Methyl-trans-2-Butenoic Acid
• 4-Methylacetophenone
• para-Methylanisole
• alpha-Methylbenzyl Acetate
• alpha-Methylbenzyl Alcohol
• 2-Methylbutyraldehyde
• 3-Methylbutyraldehyde
• 2-Methylbutyric Acid
• alpha-Methylcinnamaldehyde
• Methylcyclopentenolone
• 2-Methylheptanoic Acid
• 2-Methylhexanoic Acid
• 3-Methylpentanoic Acid
• 4-Methylpentanoic Acid
• 2-Methylpyrazine
• 5-Methylquinoxaline
• 2-Methyltetrahydrofuran-3-One
• (Methylthio)Methylpyrazine (Mixture Of Isomers)

• 3-Methylthiopropionaldehyde
• Methyl 3-Methylthiopropionate
• 2-Methylvaleric Acid
• Mimosa Absolute and Extract
• Molasses Extract and Tincture
• Mountain Maple Solid Extract
• Mullein Flowers
• Myristaldehyde
• Myristic Acid
• Myrrh Oil
• beta-Napthyl Ethyl Ether
• Nerol
• Neroli Bigarde Oil
• Nerolidol
• Nona-2-trans,6-cis-Dienal
• 2,6-Nonadien-1-Ol
• gamma-Nonalactone
• Nonanal
• Nonanoic Acid
• Nonanone
• trans-2-Nonen-1-Ol
• 2-Nonenal
• Nonyl Acetate
• Nutmeg Powder and Oil
• Oak Chips Extract and Oil
• Oak Moss Absolute
• 9,12-Octadecadienoic Acid (48%)
And 9,12,15-Octadecatrienoic Acid (52%)
• delta-Octalactone
• gamma-Octalactone
• Octanal
• Octanoic Acid
• 1-Octanol
• 2-Octanone
• 3-Octen-2-One
• 1-Octen-3-Ol
• 1-Octen-3-Yl Acetate
• 2-Octenal
• Octyl Isobutyrate
• Oleic Acid
• Olibanum Oil
• Opoponax Oil And Gum
• Orange Blossoms Water, Absolute, and Leaf Absolute
• Orange Oil and Extract
• Origanum Oil
• Orris Concrete Oil and Root
Extract
• Palmarosa Oil
• Palmitic Acid
• Parsley Seed Oil
• Patchouli Oil
• omega-Pentadecalactone
• 2,3-Pentanedione
• 2-Pentanone
• 4-Pentenoic Acid
• 2-Pentylpyridine
• Pepper Oil, Black And White
• Peppermint Oil
• Peruvian (Bois De Rose) Oil
• Petitgrain Absolute, Mandarin Oil and Terpeneless Oil
• alpha-Phellandrene
• 2-Phenenthyl Acetate
• Phenenthyl Alcohol
• Phenethyl Butyrate
• Phenethyl Cinnamate
• Phenethyl Isobutyrate
• Phenethyl Isovalerate
• Phenethyl Phenylacetate
• Phenethyl Salicylate
• 1-Phenyl-1-Propanol
• 3-Phenyl-1-Propanol
• 2-Phenyl-2-Butenal
• 4-Phenyl-3-Buten-2-Ol
• 4-Phenyl-3-Buten-2-One
• Phenylacetaldehyde
• Phenylacetic Acid
• 1-Phenylalanine
• 3-Phenylpropionaldehyde
• 3-Phenylpropionic Acid
• 3-Phenylpropyl Acetate
• 3-Phenylpropyl Cinnamate
• 2-(3-Phenylpropyl)Tetrahydrofuran
• Phosphoric Acid
• Pimenta Leaf Oil
• Pine Needle Oil, Pine Oil, Scotch
• Pineapple Juice Concentrate
• alpha-Pinene, beta-Pinene
• D-Piperitone
• Piperonal
• Pipsissewa Leaf Extract
• Plum Juice
• Potassium Sorbate
• 1-Proline
• Propenylguaethol
• Propionic Acid
• Propyl Acetate
• Propyl para-Hydroxybenzoate
• Propylene Glycol
• 3-Propylidenephthalide
• Prune Juice and Concentrate
• Pyridine
• Pyroligneous Acid And Extract
• Pyrrole
• Pyruvic Acid
• Raisin Juice Concentrate
• Rhodinol
• Rose Absolute and Oil
• Rosemary Oil
• Rum
• Rum Ether
• Rye Extract
• Sage, Sage Oil, and Sage
Oleoresin
• Salicylaldehyde
• Sandalwood Oil, Yellow
• Sclareolide
• Skatole
• Smoke Flavor
• Snakeroot Oil
• Sodium Acetate
• Sodium Benzoate
• Sodium Bicarbonate
• Sodium Carbonate
• Sodium Chloride
• Sodium Citrate
• Sodium Hydroxide
• Solanone
• Spearmint Oil
• Styrax Extract, Gum and Oil
• Sucrose Octaacetate
• Sugar Alcohols
• Sugars
• Tagetes Oil
• Tannic Acid
• Tartaric Acid
• Tea Leaf and Absolute
• alpha-Terpineol
• Terpinolene
• Terpinyl Acetate
• 5,6,7,8-Tetrahydroquinoxaline
• 1,5,5,9-Tetramethyl-13-Oxatricyclo(8.3.0.0(4,9))Tridecane
• 2,3,4,5, and 3,4,5,6-
Tetramethylethyl-Cyclohexanone
• 2,3,5,6-Tetramethylpyrazine
• Thiamine Hydrochloride
• Thiazole
• 1-Threonine
• Thyme Oil, White and Red
• Thymol
• Tobacco Extracts
• Tochopherols (mixed)
• Tolu Balsam Gum and Extract
• Tolualdehydes
• para-Tolyl 3-Methylbutyrate
• para-Tolyl Acetaldehyde
• para-Tolyl Acetate
• para-Tolyl Isobutyrate
• para-Tolyl Phenylacetate
• Triacetin
• 2-Tridecanone
• 2-Tridecenal
• Triethyl Citrate
• 3,5,5-Trimethyl -1-Hexanol
• para,alpha,alpha-Trimethylbenzyl Alcohol
• 4-(2,6,6-Trimethylcyclohex-1-
Enyl)But-2-En-4-One
• 2,6,6-Trimethylcyclohex-2-
Ene-1,4-Dione
• 2,6,6-Trimethylcyclohexa-1,
3-Dienyl Methan
• 4-(2,6,6-Trimethylcyclohexa-1,
3-Dienyl)But-2-En-4-One
• 2,2,6-Trimethylcyclohexanone
• 2,3,5-Trimethylpyrazine
• 1-Tyrosine
• delta-Undercalactone
• gamma-Undecalactone
• Undecanal
• 2-Undecanone, 1
• 0-Undecenal
• Urea
• Valencene
• Valeraldehyde
• Valerian Root Extract, Oil
and Powder
• Valeric Acid
• gamma-Valerolactone
• Valine
• Vanilla Extract And Oleoresin
• Vanillin
• Veratraldehyde
• Vetiver Oil
• Vinegar
• Violet Leaf Absolute
• Walnut Hull Extract
• Water
• Wheat Extract And Flour
• Wild Cherry Bark Extract
• Wine and Wine Sherry
• Xanthan Gum
• 3,4-Xylenol
• Yeast


Okay so What you are saying is you still want to treat a person who vape's the same as a person who smokes.


*Let me break it down even more for you here are the known carcinogenic components in a cigarette.*


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3084482/


Then click on the link marked table 1


So there are the known carcinogenic components in a cigarette. So you still want to classify a person who vape's as a smoker. Do you see NICOTINE mentioned there anywhere NO!!!



Well i am sorry then THERE IS NO CURE FOR STUPID!!!



*Regards *



*Craig Stuart*

*Living proof that vaping saved my life*

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 18 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (10/6/15)

@BigGuy please put that on FB so I can re-share on our page

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Waheebh (10/6/15)

nice.. i like the way it's all in alphabetical order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (10/6/15)

@LandyMan kewl


----------



## pimcowboy (10/6/15)

Great post bro, I put it up on my facebook!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (10/6/15)

Awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (10/6/15)

Was about to copy and paste as a facebook post also when i realised i could just share sirvapes post of the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (10/6/15)

Nice Post @BigGuy , very interesting, amazing now that we vape how we actually go and look whats in cigarettes, but when we smoked we never gave 2 hoots!!!
Some of those ingredients are darn right terrifying!!

Well done Craig.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy (10/6/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Nice Post @BigGuy , very interesting, amazing now that we vape how we actually go and look whats in cigarettes, but when we smoked we never gave 2 hoots!!!
> Some of those ingredients are darn right terrifying!!
> 
> Well done Craig.



Yeah dude its actually very very scary whats in a stinky, what i would love to do is post this outside every shop that sells stinkies and see the reaction.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (10/6/15)

Why don't you do it, all they can do is take it down.
Keep like 50 printed in the car, some prestik, and bam, there you go, your regular urban vaping warrior.
You might want to get a catchphrase and super hero name, just in case!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BigGuy (10/6/15)

@Philip Dunkley for those that don't know i am a independent risk adviser in the life assurance industry and behind the scenes i have been fighting a fight with the industry to remove us as smokers as they have no scientific proof to refute my statements, but needless to say ill carry on fighting the bureaucrats eventually i will win i always do. I am busy putting together a questionnaire which i will post once i have had a cardiologist client of mine verify my questions as pertinent, which i would like to post on the forum.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/6/15)

BigGuy said:


> Open letter to those that are still treating people who vape the same as smokers.
> 
> 
> Well i need to give you some facts.
> ...




brilliant post. all fact no crap.
most people are oblivious to the truth and as you said. post this outside a shop and see the reactions..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/6/15)

BigGuy said:


> @Philip Dunkley for those that don't know i am a independent risk adviser in the life assurance industry and behind the scenes i have been fighting a fight with the industry to remove us as smokers as they have no scientific proof to refute my statements, but needless to say ill carry on fighting the bureaucrats eventually i will win i always do. I am busy putting together a questionnaire which i will post once i have had a cardiologist client of mine verify my questions as pertinent, which i would like to post on the forum.



when you look to rally supporters for the cause you wont need to look very far..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (12/6/15)

Fantastic post and well written article, I have already mailed all my smoking contacts and this I am printing, with your permission, on a poster at our Kodak shop and displaying this in our office area.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (12/6/15)

@DarkSide I can't take credit for the article linked at the bottom but the rest is my thoughts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (12/6/15)

GREAT find. Iv been wanting the list of chemicals and toxins in cigarettes for a while now. AMMO for the stinky lovers thank you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/6/15)

Great post 
and one of the longest I have see to date

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkDBN (12/6/15)

BigGuy said:


> Open letter to those that are still treating people who vape the same as smokers.
> 
> 
> Well i need to give you some facts.
> ...



@BigGuy Great post sir!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (12/6/15)

Awesome post @BigGuy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (12/6/15)

FFS!! I just had the door slammed behind me whilst vaping outside the back door..checking the sky...Bang!!!"My secondary vapour is making my mother in law cough"WTF!!??What about the 30 Peter Stuyvesant red she smokes everyday!!!
Awesome work @BigGuy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (12/6/15)

Lol, it is funny the way smokers react to vaping. I agree that we shouldn't be treated like smokers, but we can't really be classed under non smokers aswell, you will always get arrogant people even in vaping communities that will annoy people with clouds, so I'm fine with keep it in designated area's etc, but with insurances should fall under non smokers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (13/6/15)

Hmmm.

While I'm a fully committed vape fiend and agree that tobacco usage is just plain dumb and much more dangerous than vaping, sometimes one needs to get real for a bit...Let's face it, at the end of the day, vaping is neither safe nor healthy. Shock! Horror! Do you think that's air you're breathing?

As indicated, it's an old article, and it's slanted and not painting a true picture. There's alot more facts that should be updated on that article. The original article can be misleading as some in the industry are plugging vaping as safe, instead of less harmful/safer than tobacco. Big BIG difference. Also, there's quite a few components listed in that long list of additional tobacco ingredients that are also found in juices. Even if it's a lot less, it's a cheap PR trick that renders vaping vulnerable for further attacks.

Vaping has it's own share of skeletons that don't get taken into consideration in articles like this, as we all know by now there's a lot more going on with ejuices and flavors:
1) "Food flavoring FDA approved substance and is classified as non toxic to humans"...for consumption, not long term exposure through inhalation. What about Acetoin, Diacetyl, etc? I don't see that being mentioned at the very least. There's hundreds of ejuice flavors, each trying to get an edge over the next using all sorts of ingredients. While some manufacturers and labs lookout for the the usual suspects, there's other carcinogens in FDA approved products used in food grade flavoring like Benzophenone, Ethyl acrylate, Eugenyl methyl ether, Myrcene, Pulegon, Pyridine, Styrene, Trans,trans-2,4-hexadienal, etc and all the lovely extra complex "goodies" that come from natural extracts that will be red flagged eventually. 
2) What about Aldehyde/Acrolein formation?
3) What about intolerance and allergens?

Every time a carcinogen is found in ANY food flavoring or e-juice, no matter how minute, vaping gets hammered. Why? Because we and especially some ads from companies are all chanting how safe it is. Phrases like "safe"-er and "healthi"-er, somehow always end up being interpreted as "safe" and "healthy", and that's simply not true, thus leading to a giant bullseye being painted on vaping whenever the next negative study comes out. The power of words and suggestion can easily blow up in one's face if used incorrectly.

All I'm saying is that while the original article is thought provoking, we, as vapers, who demand transparency with regards ejuice ingredients and the truth behind the attacks against us, should be transparent ourselves, give ALL the facts, warts-n-all, and not be ignorant of the fact that vaping is not risk-free and that it's merely a less harmful, not healthy, alternative to tobacco.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (13/6/15)

I like the article you posted @BigGuy 
But I do also agree with you @huffnpuff 
The way I see it, vaping appears to be *less harmfu*l than smoking
And I feel several benefits after stopping smoking and switching to vaping


----------



## Willyza (13/6/15)

something about going round in square circles

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BigGuy (13/6/15)

@huffnpuff thanks for that, would you mind if i edit my original post and add the extras regarding to the flavors that you wrote. Just saves me going to retype it. 

Please note though, which i did not mention and maybe should have upfront and the reason for this post. I have been trying to for the last 2 years to get the Life assurance industry to sit down and remove us as smokers. After communicating with Dr Konstantinos Farsalinos from Athens cardiologist center in Greece, something came up which i was not expecting.

The life assurance industry medical doctors said that currently there is only one test to test if you ae a smoker or not a smoker and that is a cotanine test. I took them at their word. However it came to light that this in actual fact is not the only test you can do to prove you are a non smoker or let me rephrase that a non smoker but a vaper.

Hence the post which in actual fact was a email to a chief medical officer for a life assurance company who said that currently there is only a cotanine test to test for non smoking. He also in his reply used the words "vapour smoker" hence the definitions that started this post off.

Okay so the rest of my post although not 100% accurate and i would like to thank you for that (its always nice to get multiple opinions) was trying to point out that if you compare the 2 methods of getting your nicotine fix which do you think would be safer alternative.

My argument is that nicotine is not what kills you at the end of the day but the industry uses it as a scapegoat in my opinion. So yeah its addictive so is caffeine, sugar and alcohol and a host of other things. Why dont they use the cheaper tests like a Anabasine test which can pic up the presence of tar in your system, or why don't they use a Carbon monoxide test the levels for a analog smoker are through the roof compared to a vaper.

So to close yeah i 100% agree with you @huffnpuff and if you will allow i will alter my original post as to declare 100% facts using what you you have written, and i welcome any more knowledge or opinions as the more information i have the more ammunition i have.

Regards

BIGGUY

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (13/6/15)

Thanks for fighting the good fight craig. Seems some people have formed the ecigs association of south Africa. Might help getting in contact with them?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (13/6/15)

@ET searched for them but cant find anything, you have a link for me?


----------



## ET (13/6/15)

Nothing yet, but they seem to exist and I'm working on getting their details to post on the forum


----------



## stevie g (13/6/15)

@huffnpuff good points and I would like to have some links for further reading if you can?. One thing I do to make it as safe is possible is diy and research my flavours before hand. There is a website can't remember the name. On it users have gathered correspondence from FA and TFA as to the levels of toxic chemicals in their products. It seems custards and butters are the most dangerous so I tend to stick to fruity flavours with a single profile and something that adds a huge level of safety is the new generation of temperature control mods. Being able to make enormous clouds without needing huge watts helps keep the vape oil from "cracking".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ravynheart (14/6/15)

This should become common knowledge. My grandfather (a former smoker. He's been free of the icky sticks over twenty five years) has this belief that an ecig is still a cigarette. Daily, he's telling me to stop vaping because it's 'poison' and I'll one day regret it. I've tried to explain to him time and time again that it's not smoking. 
The General public seriously needs to be educated with the legitimate facts and not 'studies' rigged to cause fear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

